# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Cfar eshte flirti

## StormAngel

Desha te dij se cfare mendoni per flertin ne pergjithesi.
A ju pelqen te flertoni apo e keni inat kete.Pse mendoni se duhet apo nuk duhet te flertojme.A e konsideroni flertin si tradheti?
Dhe aspektet tjera te kesaj ceshtje.
Pershendetje! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ice_storm

Flerti eshte nje "nasty" kushuri i cheat-it

----------


## Jonian

Me ngadale ore djema. Pse po e lidhni flirtin me tradhetine? Si na qenka "nasty" kusheri i cheat-it? Kush tha qe vetem ata qe jane ne nje lidhje flirtojne? Perkundrazi jemi ne :ngerdheshje:  qe jemi tek pulle qe flirtojme me shume. Tani se sa flirton secili, ai eshte hesap tjeter. Une per vete i bej zbor :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## ice_storm

hahahahaha o lal po se kisha ne ate kuptim une se ne une 

tek pulle jam , por e kisha me shume ne lidhje me ata qe kane

 lidhje .

Ta shpreh tamam mendimin tim tani ne per ata qe jane tek

Flerti eshte diçka qe shtyn kohen kur je ne subway ose per ndonje

nga ato "1 night stands".Persa i perket dashurise nuk besoj se 

mund te lindi nga Flerti.

----------


## White_Angel

Flerti??????????Hmmmmmmmmm cfare eshte ?????ehhhhhhh i shkreti FLERT na vu ne mendime :konfuz:

----------


## Julius

NUk ka gje me te bukur se flerti shume here sidomos per gocat flerti mund te konsiderohet me i bukur se vete lidhja. Fjalet me dy kuptime, shikimet me bisht te syrit, levizjet e trupit, nuk ka gje me te bukur dhe me spontane se flerti. Flerti eshte shkarkim emocionesh, ndjenjash, eshte loje e pademshme.

----------


## maz

I love flearting.  Ska asgje te keqe.  Menyra me e mir per tu argetuar kur je bored esht te flirtosh me ca cuna cute.Te ben te ndjehesh mir dhe shum confident.

----------


## PINK

> _Postuar më parë nga Julius_ 
> *NUk ka gje me te bukur se flerti shume here sidomos per gocat flerti mund te konsiderohet me i bukur se vete lidhja. Fjalet me dy kuptime, shikimet me bisht te syrit, levizjet e trupit, nuk ka gje me te bukur dhe me spontane se flerti. Flerti eshte shkarkim emocionesh, ndjenjash, eshte loje e pademshme.*



shume e vertete ... te flirtesh me dike .. even kur ke marredhenie me dike tjeter e ben jeten me interesante ..del nga ajo monotonia e perditshme ..pastaj eshte i pademshem ... sic e tha dhe julius ... shkarkim emocionesh dhe ndjenjash ... kaq ska dashuri ...;P

pink

----------


## StormAngel

Cka me duhet nje flert tash...ashtu platonik....pa ndjenja pa dashuri pa obligime...thjesht nje buzeqeshje dhe nje shikim...heh.
Pershendetje! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Clauss

hiya!
 flerti per mua eshte nje loje shume interesante. pavaresisht nga perfundimi loja eshte e bukur gjithmone.  sidomos ne behar .. yeah..  :buzeqeshje:   flert i buker+perfundim te buker = perfect combination.  :ngerdheshje:  peace

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

_..flertimi nuk eshte aspak tradheti...por nese personi qe eshte duke flertuar nuk e kontrollon veten gjerat mund te dalin jasht duarve..._

----------


## Klarita

hey mund te ma shpjegoje njeri ca eshte ky flerti? ju lutem

----------


## StormAngel

Po keshtu...hmm...po flerti valla...edhe une nuk e di se cfare eshte por e di se shume shpesh ndodh. :shkelje syri:  
Klarita pyet dikend qe e di se cfare eshte flerti dhe provo te flertosh me te ateher e merr vesh se cka eshte.lol

----------


## Leandra

une mendoj se eshte dicka koti ose a  nice simple thing te kalosh kohen, kur s'ke cfare ben.... Ose, ose te njohesh miq te rinje.

----------


## Hyllien

Nqs je ne nje lidhje flirtimi ehte papergjegjesi dhe hipokrizi.

----------


## StormAngel

Cyclotomic shpesh here ndodhen qe te kete flert edhe nese jane ne lidhje disa.Ne te shpeshten e rasteve flertet jane te lehta dhe nuk kane ndonje peshe te madhe ne lidhje...edhe pse ndonjehere ndodh e kunderta dhe prej flertit kalohet ne simpati e prej simpatie ne dashuri dhe shkaterrohet nje lidhje.
tek e fundit nese flerton bere ate me mase dhe shume me mire nese nuk flerton aspak.
Pershendetje! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## bunny

un per vete flirt shum edhe me pelqen pa mase.Eshte pjese e personalitetit time.
e shoh qe disa kan krijuar cdo lloj mendimi per kete, por 1 defenim ne fjalor eshte
Flirt-behave lovingly towards somebody to amuse yourself.
Nuk thote qe ai person tradheton etj etj,eshte thjeshte pjese e atij personi.Zakonisht ato njerez qe flirting jane ato qe jan confidenta me veteveten,po ashtu nuk e cajne koken edhe aq se cfare mendojne te tjeret!Someone who has guts,and is prepared to take risks. :ngerdheshje: 
mluq pluq bunny

----------


## kolombi

Flirti-Nje shikim skllaverues,nje sjellje lozonjare,dhe per nje cast ndjenjat behen inkandeshente.
Te flirtosh eshte dicka e bukur terheqese,por vec duhet te njohim limitin e saj.Nuk eshte serioze ti jap peshtypjen dikujt pas nje flirti se je iinteresuar ,kur nuk je apo je ne nje lidhje tjeter.
Tani  flirti ne vetvete nuk ka kufij,eshte dicka qe vertitet midis realitetit dhe endrres,midis lojes dhe seriozitetit.
Kur futen ndjenjat ne kete loje ,buzeqeshjes,dhe veshtrimesh,kujdesni se mos digjeni me vone.

----------


## StormAngel

Ahahaha kolombi....dy here na the kete.Nejse sidoqofte ua pelqej mendimet edhe ty edhe buny.
Flirti eshte vetem nje shkarkim emocionesh per te bere veten te ndjehesh me mire.
Pershendetje! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Brunilda^Ny

flirting? Y NOT esht nje gje qe te gjith e bejn po se nuk duan ta thon ktu ne forum ajo esht gje tieter  :buzeqeshje:  te gjith flirting besoj dhe ata qe jan te martuar pale ne  :buzeqeshje:  like i said Y NOT  :buzeqeshje:

----------

